
First gene drive in mammals could aid vast New Zealand eradication plan - harshreality
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603533/first-gene-drive-in-mammals-could-aid-vast-new-zealand-eradication-plan/
======
philiphodgen
My first thought when reading this is "What could possibly go wrong?" while
audibly rolling my eyes. Scientists with safeguards in place LOL.

My second thought was that science fiction is writing itself in real time
here, right in front of me. Re-engineer a planet . . . To make it "better".
(Certain terms and conditions apply, no warranty express or implied . . . .)

My third thought was a memory of the eugenics movement of the '20s and '30s.
This is a much cleaner and more scientific way to rid yourself of unwanted
segments of the human population, and easier to execute at a distance and at
scale.

